# realistically how sore is labour?



## tbonexx

first time mummy to be!
expecting a little pink bundle
young mum so wondering realistically how sore it will be and gas anyone not been in too much pain?
hoping for a natural birth using g+a only..
don't best around the bush I want to be prepared lol
thanks 
xx


----------



## solitaire89

:flower:


tbonexx said:


> first time mummy to be!
> expecting a little pink bundle
> young mum so wondering realistically how sore it will be and gas *anyone not been in too much pain*?
> hoping for a natural birth using g+a only..
> don't best around the bush I want to be prepared lol
> thanks
> xx

Me :) I had no pain and no pain relief :) I used Natal Hypnotherapy. A natural birth with little or no pain relief is perfectly possible, even for a first timer. HTH


----------



## tbonexx

natal hypnotherapy? what's this lol? xx


----------



## Librastar2828

Hmmm part of me wants to say extremely but then I managed quite a way through with no pain relief not even gas and air I hated it! Make sure you concentrate on breathing.. Sounds silly but when I had contractions I took a deep breath in and long breath out and kept doing it till they passed..

Can't comment on the pushing coz I'd had an epi by then due to exhaustion and complications.. Morphine is good too..


----------



## Taylorr

I'm not gonna lie....for me it was VERY painful....all the pain was in my bottom and back. I had an epi at the earliest opportunity. Every birth is different though and so is peoples pain threshold x


----------



## solitaire89

tbonexx said:


> natal hypnotherapy? what's this lol? xx

It's the use of hypnosis as a therapy to help one achieve a comfortable and calm birthing experience. It works on the principal that fear has a lot to do with pain during childbirth - fear makes you tense, which means that the contraction hurts more, which means that you fear the next one and so on and so forth. What the Natal Hypnotherapy does is to help teach you to relax your body fully during labour and to work with your body to birth your baby rather than to fight against it. It also helps to give you the confidence to trust that your body is perfectly capable of birthing your baby. They do a 4 cd programme, book and 2 days of workshops. If you have any specific questions about it, feel free to shout me :)


----------



## tbonexx

thank you! I don't really like being in a position where I feel like I can't control my body so I don't know if I would like morphene xx


----------



## nicki01

Its hurts! lol. Well did for me. But all i remember now that it was painfull but AMAZING!! Once i hit proper contractions i lost it, i couldnt manage the pain, was tosing and turning all over the place but once i calmed down and concentrated i was silent and just staring through my OH. It was then bearable, i would say the main thing is try to relax, breathe and concentrate! 

But wow our bodies are amazing! I was pushing my baby out but midwife didnt believe i was fully dilated and told me to stop but i just couldnt, my body took over completely and it just pushed! Was quite surreal at the time as i was saying 'im so sorry, thats not me, im really not pushing!!' ha ha! 

My advice is just go with it, i didnt birth plan or anything! I just went into labour and done what my body told me to do and i cant wait to do it all again!


----------



## Mummy2B1806

Yes it's sore but it's not horrific, I am on my third pregnancy and both time managed with just gas and air. Like people say u really have to be relaxed and just breathe through the pain (I did hate when people said that to me first time round lol) I do get that everyone has different pain thresholds but I surprised myself, hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## kaths101

I didn't find it overly painful, just uncomfortable. Only within 10 minutes of birth I had gas and air and my body was also pushing by itself. I couldn't stop it! 

Just try and control the pain, keep upright and try not to panic.


----------



## staralfur

0-5cm wasn't too bad at all, but then they broke my waters and it got pretty dang painful. I managed with no pain relief until 7cm and then needed the gas & air. It was very painful but stronger pain relief didn't enter my mind for a second, so it was manageable. :)


----------



## Vesta

I was refused pain relief until it was too late (apart from gas and air). Despite a 38 hour labour I was only allowed pain relief half an hour before LO was born. So it hadn't taken effect. I'm not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life. But I got through it. And it's worth it once you have your LO in your arms!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Ive had 3 labours so far, and every one of them was completely different then the one before.. So I cant say how much pain you are going to be in.. I would say like someone before me said you will benefit from the breathing if you know how to do it properly.. its like your concentrating so hard on the breathing that you almost forget about the pain.. 
my first labour i was young and had done no classes and was totally unprepared and was scared out of my wits, so i had the epidural..
the second i did classes learned to breath and i sailed through the labour, it was a really nice experience..
so after the secoond labour i was all prepared for a nice painless labour again for my 3rd, but my son was back to back and the pain was llike nothing i can even describe !!! still managed it without and epidural though as it was a quick labour and i didnt have time for an epidural ! 
im looking forward to finding out what this labour will be like :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

For me, it definitely hurt badly enough to want/need pain relief, but I had back labor and was induced, so I had harder contractions than would be normally felt (pitocin does that). I did okay till they broke my water and, as someone else said, that changed everything because suddenly the baby is so much heavier, and you really feel the baby's weight and pressure. I was begging for the epi by the time I got it (which was six hours after they broke my water, because nurse said it was too soon even though my dr. had said I could have it when she broke my water! :dohh:) I'll know better this time; at my hospital, you can have your epidural whenever you want without fear of it running out, so I'll be getting mine earlier this time! :thumbup: I just know myself - I don't cope well with pain and I exhausted myself last time trying to cope through pain when they refused me my epi at first... so this time I think I will be stronger during delivery if I do not have to fight through all that pain earlier. hope that helps!


----------



## kanga_n_kiwi

Funny thing is you forget the pain until you become pregnant again and are in the last few months of that pregnancy. Then you get the flash backs.....lol HURTS like hell best feeling is when head is out and then baby comes out it is like heaven in those few seconds.lol everything before that Hurts.lol


----------



## goddess25

Its so variable for everyone...

Yes it hurts but I personally found it ok...I knew that each contraction was bringing my baby closer to me and it was phenomenal. I felt in control, I felt powerful and I felt like a goddess birthing my babies...

1st time - tried a bit of G&A (hated it) ended up with a spinal in the OR to get my baby out

2nd time - Natural birth

You will be fine, you will deal with the pain. I don't like the loss of control with drugs either that was why I hated the G&A.


----------



## missy1

The contractions i felt from 3cm to 10cm were very intense and a pain like I had never experienced before. I took gas in air and I didn't really feel like it helped with the pain but it gave me something else to focus on ie my breathing rather than the intense contractions. 
When I was about 9cm I was begging for epidural but it was too late by then and I'm glad in a way because I didn't find the pushing part that bad or painful. It was like I was putting the pain and contractions to good use to push my baby out rather than writhing around in agony. 
When she was born it was the most amazing feeling in the world! I can't describe the euphoria that comes over you the first time you hold them in your arms. I would go through labour a 100 times to have my my beautiful daughter and the joy she brings and I will be going through it again next July as I'm pregnant with baby #2. You'll be fine xx


----------



## embojet

For me it was very sore, but had no pain relief as turned up to hospital 10cm so too late! Tried a bit of G&A for a couple of contractions but didnt like it.


----------



## birth guru

tbonexx said:


> first time mummy to be!
> expecting a little pink bundle
> young mum so wondering realistically how sore it will be and gas anyone not been in too much pain?
> hoping for a natural birth using g+a only..
> don't best around the bush I want to be prepared lol
> thanks
> xx

Labor is hard work. It hurts. And you can do it without pay medication. But you have to practice relaxation daily with your birth partner(s) and you need to understand what is going on in your body.
Labor pain is different from other pain because it isn't a symptom of an injury or an illness. It just means that your body is working hard and doing exactly what it is supposed to do. Labor rarely lasts more than 24 hours. It starts out fairly easy and builds gradually over time. Contractions come and go, so you can take advantage and rest, eat, drink, change positions, get in the tub or the shower. Read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth and Natural Birth the Bradley Way.


----------



## ela312012

tbonexx said:


> first time mummy to be!
> expecting a little pink bundle
> young mum so wondering realistically how sore it will be and gas anyone not been in too much pain?
> hoping for a natural birth using g+a only..
> don't best around the bush I want to be prepared lol
> thanks
> xx

first timer here too ... I used natal hypnotherepy and being honest I didn't really use it a lot during the labor ... a good bit of it is to do with visualisation n pretending u have a dial that can turn the pain down amongst other things n to be honest during labor u probably wont be in the mood of visualising yourself on a nice sandy beach ... it's great for a bit of chill out time during ur pregnancy ... nice n relaxing ... I could be wrong in saying this but I don't think it would be anymore effective to use than just going with your body, don't fight the pain or tense up, keep ur jaw loose, walk as much as u can it really helps, a birthing ball is great as is a tens machine n gas n air takes the edge off ... doesn't make it pain free but takes the edge off, also a lot of women are very afraid of the ring of fire ... I barely felt it as he was coming out ... try not to worry about it as pain intensifies with fear stay as relaxed as u can. 
I was in labor for 22 hours ... my waters broke right at the beginning which made it very tough as soon as the contractions kicked in which was a few mins after the waters broke ... because i had no water to act like a cushion the baby pushing down would have been so much more painful for me than n if my waters had have remained intact cushioning me from some of the pain, I also stopped dilating towards the end ... I then had to get an injection of pitocin to speed up my contractions n make them stronger n also my contractions were on top of each other once i got to about 5 - 6 cm ... that's not supposed to happen until u get to 8 cm ... the most break I was getting in between contractions was about 20 seconds .. my labor was considered to be very tough but i got through it without any drugs n im a wuss lol :haha: you will be grand dont worry x


----------



## amjon

Everyone always talks about how "it's the worse pain ever" and that you need pain relievers. I honestly didn't know I was in active labor because I didn't think the pain was bad enough (rated it a 5/10). I went from 2cm to delivery in about 2 hours being induced with Cytotec and near constant contractions (I've been told my OBs that Cytotec makes the pain far worse too). I actually did enjoy the labor, even though it was somewhat painful (but really more uncomfortable than anything) and I'm looking forward to delivering my new little one(s). I did move how I felt though, so that does help and used a hypnobreathing technique I learned years ago (not specifically for labor though).


----------



## XJessicaX

Pain is one part of labour. I found the contractions excruciating. No one can adequately explain! I had a back to back baby though so the pain was not what a normal delivery would be like. Its the exhaustion that happens to a lot of first time mums as long labours are common. Days sometimes of pain and no sleep and not being able to eat much. 

I guess the only way I can explain is if you have ever had a stomach bug? Had that piercing intestinal cramping pain. Well...that but maybe 5 times stronger.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi. I'm a first time mom too and I was wondering exact same thing as you. For me labor was Not the most painful experience of my life. (I had a period at age 16 that was unbelievably painful. Literally wished I was dead). 
One suggestion I have is that if you want to read any books about birth get it read now. I had a few I was getting to but baby surprised me at 36 weeks! The only book about birth I got to that I really enjoyed was Ina mays guide to childbirth. It's really good. Suggestions as well as personal accounts. 
I didn't get to read up on or practice any methods at all. So during labor I concentrated on breathing slowly evenly and from my diaphragm. Also tried hard to keep my face and shoulders relaxed. Easier said than done! But it will help; once your jaw and shoulders tense everything else does too. I found that when the contractions got more intense I liked to have my eyes closed and look down. Having something to "focus on" didn't work for me. I tried keeping eyes open but didn't manage as well like that. 
My contractions were like strong period cramps. I was nervous beforehand because as soon as I feel a period cramp I'm popping max strength midol (naproxen ). But once a pattern is established it really is so much easier than a period. My midwife was right. Contractions build and then subside. They're not jus constant pain like a period is. 
Through the whole thing there was an underlying ache like a period and then the contraction would come on top of that like a stronger period cramp but towards the end I was breathing through them like an intestinal cramp if tha makes any sense. When I needed to push it felt better because I was doing something. That's true for sure! Also during pushing the contractions spaced out a little more. So they came every 3 minutes lasting 1.5 at the most frequent and during pushin they came about every 5 minutes lasting 1.5. I pushed 3 hours. Even having a water birth I found it difficult to change positions as that would spur on contractions and it was uncomfortable to do so. I did anyway when I was asked. Your body does give you natural "drugs". That was unexpected. I found during the spaces that I almost wanted to fall asleep! I probably could have if I could have laid down and curled up. It feels as if you've taken a max strength period medicine. So you still feel that underlying ache but very drowsy and relaxed. 
I vocalized a lot (roaring growling) during pushing but it was completely involuntary and felt good! Not to be tmi but if you've had an intense orgasm and vocalized involuntarily it feels about the same (minus the sexual pleasure hahaha). 
Crowning felt stingy and burning but like a slow stretch. And it's insane the immediate sense of relief once the baby is out. I couldn't believe it. The pain and contractions stop. All at once. And you feel like the weight of the world is off you. 
Sorry this is so long winded but I hope this gives you kind of an idea. 
My labor started with my water breaking by the way and I had a home water birth. 
I found sitting on the toilet excruciating. Being in the shower with hot water was nice. As was the birthing tub. The tub doesn't take away the pain but helped in that I didn't have full gravity pulling on my body. 
My biggest advice would be to just go with it. Don't plan too much. Go with the flow and relax relax relax! Don't tense your face or shoulders. Don't push with your face. Use your stomach muscles/pooping muscles. 
Another thing somebody told me: it's only one day. You'll get through it. 

I loved labor. Easy? No. Painful? Yea like a period but much more satisfactory! Hard work. But the exhilaration you feel after going through is amazing. Like a little high! I was on cloud nine for two weeks thinking I did it I did it!!!!
Btw my birth story is in the birth stories section entitled Thorrin water field Rodriguez is here. 
Best wishes! You CAN do it!


----------



## Mummy2B21

It wasnt really sore for.me at all just painful but not a sore pain x


----------



## subaru555

You ladies are all so lucky.

I had the gel inserted at 5pm, contractions (labour) started at 8pm.

Bath on the ward at 10pm, waters broke.

No staff to help with pain relief or check dilation till 1045pm.

Labour Ward 11pm.

After this I had gas and air and diamorphine - felt I could cope after this.

Wore off after an hour.

I literally cannot explain the pain after this wore off.

I honestly thought I was going to die. I felt like I was being ripped apart.

My Son was nearly 11lbs though and his shoulders got stuck needed immediate episiotomy which is stil really really sore and he is now 2 years old. I'm told it's healed but there's so much damage to your insides when they do a deep one , that it might always be sore.

They tried to give me an epidural 4 times and they couldn't get it to work.

So it was basically gas and air.

It's left me traumatised.

I'm only going through it again because I won't have the opportunity again to have a baby, it's now or never and I'm absolutely dreading, if not resenting it already.

Just trying to be honest. Everyone told me it wasn't that bad, I did hypno birthing and everything. But if your birth is anything like mine was, it really is that bad.


----------



## katieeandbump

It hurts really bad. Im not going to lie. Have u ever had food poisoning? I know this sounds horrible but u have the poos and have real bad stomach ache? That's what my pain was like with really bad period pains times like 50! But it was mainly in my back! It felt almost like my back had locked so strange! But when you have the urge to push its amazing its like when u know u need to poo and its not going to wait and u finally get on the toilet! That type of feeling! u can channel the pain through the pushes :) But it does really sting as the head comes out but by then its pretty much the end and theres no turning back so you just do it :) 

So yeh.. it does hurt BUT im on my 3rd haha! So im willing to go through it again for the reward :) x


----------



## SarahBear

tbonexx said:


> first time mummy to be!
> expecting a little pink bundle
> young mum so wondering realistically how sore it will be and gas anyone not been in too much pain?
> hoping for a natural birth using g+a only..
> don't best around the bush I want to be prepared lol
> thanks
> xx

It wasn't so bad for me for a couple reasons. first of all I was blessed with a relatively easy labor. Secondly I prepared myself for the range of possibilities. Thirdly, I stayed positive. Educate yourself, stay positive, and remember to relax and accept what's happening and you'll be great ;). Bye the way, I had NO pain medication and honestly any level of pain meds would have been completely unnecessary. That's not to say there was no pain. It's just that the pain was very manageable.


----------



## shelx

Ok im going to be really crude here..!!

You know the really sharps pains in your stomach when you have diarrhoea?? IMO its those times two..
I kept going to toilet as if to relieve the pain but nothing happened :haha:

x


----------



## shelx

katieeandbump said:


> It hurts really bad. Im not going to lie. Have u ever had food poisoning? I know this sounds horrible but u have the poos and have real bad stomach ache? That's what my pain was like with really bad period pains times like 50! But it was mainly in my back! It felt almost like my back had locked so strange! But when you have the urge to push its amazing its like when u know u need to poo and its not going to wait and u finally get on the toilet! That type of feeling! u can channel the pain through the pushes :) But it does really sting as the head comes out but by then its pretty much the end and theres no turning back so you just do it :)
> 
> So yeh.. it does hurt BUT im on my 3rd haha! So im willing to go through it again for the reward :) x

I read this after I posted! Think we're both spot on :D Expect I only times it by two :haha:
x


----------



## MrsSmartie

Youtube some hypnobirth videos, they are wonderful. If the pain is worrying you then a hypnobirthing course can only help. Don't forget that the tightening is not constant. By the end you will have a minute of no tightening to just rest and recover, then the contaction itself is like a wave, it builds up slowly, hits the most intense part for about 20secs and then comes back down again, so when you consider it that way it is not too bad. Everybody is different, but deep relaxation really helps (I'm a midwife and hypnobirth practitioner) xx


----------



## SarahBear

shelx said:


> Ok im going to be really crude here..!!
> 
> You know the really sharps pains in your stomach when you have diarrhoea?? IMO its those times two..
> I kept going to toilet as if to relieve the pain but nothing happened :haha:
> 
> x

I agree with this, however, I really did "have to go." That is until my waters broke. Then the urge to poo was really the urge to push the baby out.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I went to hospital in moderate pain. It wasn't too bad though, I was still talking away, laughing, texting etc. I got examined and I was 7cm! The midwives couldn't believe it.
I did fine, until I got out the birthing pool to push. That's when the pain got excruciating! I was shouting, saying I couldn't do it etc, but I did with only gas and air :D


----------



## SarahBear

^^ Interesting. I didn't find the pushing to be painful. There was some discomfort and I think it was from tearing a little.


----------



## Kmx

reeeeeeallly sore but i had gas and air and morphine and it is defineltly managable! its totally worth it tho trust me xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

shelx said:


> Ok im going to be really crude here..!!
> 
> You know the really sharps pains in your stomach when you have diarrhoea?? IMO its those times two..
> I kept going to toilet as if to relieve the pain but nothing happened :haha:
> 
> x

Yep this was just like my first labour. The second was more like period cramps. I wouldn't say either was 'painful'. The crowning of the head stung and it was hard to push through it but it's very quick. I tore badly but it just was a stinging sensation.


----------



## Scuba

With my DD1 I had an induced labour and to say I found it excruciatingly painful is no word of a lie! I have literally never experienced pain like it in my life, and I ended up getting an epidural after 15 hours established labour as I'd still only reached 4cms. 
With my DD2 I had an ELCS and loved it.. Even the recovery wasn't half as bad as I found my vaginal recovery - but I'm aware I'm in the minority in saying that!xx


----------



## Karkey

Ive had 4 children, natural births and only used gas n air. I was 18 having my first and to b honest i really thought i was going to die.....BUT.....i went on to have 3 more after that so really it cant b that bad. I also had back labour which is excruicating. BUT again i constantly had the end product in my head..... I just kept saying "this time 2moro, i will b holding a beautiful baby in my arms" it got me through. U can do natural if u really want to, but remember u dont have to b a hero, theres no medals for doin it on ur own. Ask for pain meds if u think u need them. Good luck :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have to say I've experienced 2 very different labours : one manageable and one unbearable. Like the above poster says, don't be a hero - take the drugs if you need them.


----------



## rwhite

I think it varies from woman to woman. The best advice I can give you is to go in to things with an open mind - birth plans often don't work out, try not to be too disappointed. As long as baby arrives safe and sound that's the main thing :) If things really ramp up and you need the pain meds, don't feel bad - take them, they are there to help you manage if things get to be too much.

I found with my labour it was really a lot easier than I was expecting - the pain was pretty minimal (until around transition, and I was moaning "It hurrrts" but aside from that no yelling really, I surprised myself and everyone else!). I did have gas and air but honestly could have got by without it fine, I was just being lazy and was curious to try it too.

I had psyched birth up to be such a horrific ordeal that I had made myself quite scared. Obviously I'm not sure what next time will be like, but am keeping an open mind to it potentially being that horrific ordeal that I imagined would happen the first time around.


----------



## Bevziibubble

For me it was awful and my contractions didn't even build up, they just hit me like a bus. I had to have an epidural as soon as I arrived at the hospital. But I think I'm just a wimp to be honest :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bevziibubble said:


> For me it was awful and my contractions didn't even build up, they just hit me like a bus. I had to have an epidural as soon as I arrived at the hospital. But I think I'm just a wimp to be honest :blush:

My first was like that and I had to have an epidural from the word go but my second labour was much more manageable and I only needed gas and air. So I doubt you were a wimp, you just got unlucky and had a difficult labour :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

My contractions weren't too bad until I was in established labour, I didn't recognise that labour was starting until I got in the bath to sooth my aches and that made them regular and pretty painful! I got examined and was 3cm, an hour later I was 7cm and they weren't really any worse. I got on G&A at 7cm which really helped but when I came off the G&A to push the contractions weren't any worse. DS was back to back and I was induced but still, it wasn't that bad. OK it was the worst pain I've ever felt probably, but 10 minutes after I was ready to do it again :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fish&Chips said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> For me it was awful and my contractions didn't even build up, they just hit me like a bus. I had to have an epidural as soon as I arrived at the hospital. But I think I'm just a wimp to be honest :blush:
> 
> My first was like that and I had to have an epidural from the word go but my second labour was much more manageable and I only needed gas and air. So I doubt you were a wimp, you just got unlucky and had a difficult labour :hugs:Click to expand...


Aww thanks :hugs: I hope my next birth is easier! :)


----------



## Marie131

Every birth is different and every woman's experience is different. Your birth will be your own and it won't be like any others. I've had 4 and they have all been very different experiences ranging from pretty painless to down right excrutiating. 3 of them were all unmedicated births and one was with an epidural. One of my unmedicated births was really a very gentle homebirth. I was eating melon between contractions and joking with my midwives. I was even telling my dh that it was so easy I'd gladly do it again! My next birth was really tough and I told my dh during my labour that he was getting fixed and that I was never going to go through that again! :dohh: My last birth was a hospital induction, I had an epidural for that birth and it was pretty pain free. I even got to catch my baby when she came out.

I really believe that as women our bodies are made for this. It is pain with purpose. Every contraction brings you closer to holding your baby. Be flexible to adapt to the situation, because what you may visualize now may not be what works for you when you are in that moment.


----------



## Mandyblur

I felt with both my labours that i was trying to pass a watermelon through my back end! That really is where you feel all the pressure - it is painful to an extent but it is manageable - if it was unbearable a woman would only ever have one child :thumbup:


----------



## Elizax

Worst pain of my life.
I had a back to back labour so my contractions were crippling, I breathed through everyone and that helped immensely rather than focusing on the pain.

Then the pushing, when that head comes out, oh fuck, feels like someone's sticking a shredder in your vagina and tearing it apart. I'm not even exaggerating, but I had no pain relief so that might be why it hurt so bad. :flow:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I found water/kidney infection pain 1000x worse than labour (this happened around wk 24 for me)

I gave birth my first born at 18, i'm not going to lie it did hurt but its cope-able providing you have right people around you to help.


----------



## kerrie24

It is the worst pain I have ever felt in my life,but Ive had 3 babies now-8lb12,8lb10 and 10lb5 with only gas and air and I would go back for another lol


----------



## Justagirlxx

I was induced with my 2nd, I cant even describe the pain. It was unbearable and coming so fast. I think if you want to go natural dont be induced but you'll never know if thats nessesary or not until the end. GL


----------



## gk1701

It's like the worst charlie horse/leg cramp pain you have every experienced or even worse than you have experienced, coming one after another, but in your stomach instead of your leg. For me, it was bad enough to moan loudly and to dread the next one. There is no way I could have hypnobirthed my way through it. I ended up getting an epidural at 9 cm.


----------



## hubblybubbly

Horrendous, mine were full on contractions every 2 minutes from the outset of labour, no build up, like the worst period pain x 50.

However I used a tens machine, had G&A for the contractions then a natural water birth with no pain relief. 

Just remember its doable, it's manageable, but every situation is different, every labour and every person is different, there is no competition and no reward stickers for those who do it with nothing, just as there's no shame for needing every drug under the sun!

Good luck!


----------



## AimeeM

If you fear the birth it is a lot worse than if you just look at it as a natural thing. Relax, go with it and it will be a lot more bareable.


----------



## SophiaEli

I did not use epidural anaesthesia (because of contraindications and risks) and could relieve pain only with massage, breathing techniques, fit ball and different poses! But when it came close to the fetal expulsion, nothing helped! It seemed to me that I was about to die... but I survived :winkwink: and you will, be sure! And they say that women usually forget all the suffering (hormones will help), but I have not forgotten yet! Actually, my midwife said that I was pretending (!) and it was not so tough... I asked her whether she had children and she said she had even two but she could not recall her labour. So, I hope one day I will forget all that pain and will venture to have the second baby :blush:


----------

